# The most Silent computer



## DOOOLY

Get a corsair 700D or 800D if your water cooling you don't need a antec 1200 with all those fans


----------



## Jomboh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DOOOLY* 
Get a corsair 700D or 800D if your water cooling you don't need a antec 1200 with all those fans

what would it change in term of noise level if i get a 800d


----------



## Morizuno

It'll be 2 fans vs 6? Antec 1200 is as loud as a middle school cafeteria. My sisters system, which is a generic 80mm 350w psu, stock amd cooler, no case fan, is dead silent


----------



## Zap

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jomboh* 
Hi, so I'm looking for the most silent computer setup possible.
...
I wanna be able to hear the mosquito flying around







no sound from the computer

Moving parts make sound. High performance overclocked computer parts require moving parts (fans/pumps) to keep cool. If you really are serious about having a computer as quiet as you describe, then you will have to sacrifice overclocking to such a high degree as your 4.4GHz hex core.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jomboh* 
I dunno if there are "silent" PSU but if there are i't be awesome.

I'm also gonna have a SSD (for win7) and 2 WD Black caviar in Raid0 for storage
...
EDIT : Is this any good ? http://ncix.com/products/index.php?s...=ZALMAN%20TECH

There are fanless PSUs on the market. Seasonic makes one with 460W costing $160. Seasonic also makes higher wattage units for a similar price that have fans, but under low loads (such as when you're just web browsing) they operate fanless, and the fan will kick in when you are gaming (GPUs drawing high load). Look for their X-series 80Plus Gold units.

For storage I'd recommend using a WD Green. Seriously, the Caviar Black drives are some of the noisiest desktop drives being made today. If you actually get your computer noise level down to where you claim you want it, you'll end up hearing the HDD chatter away every time you access it. Seriously. I've built a number of quiet computers where the HDD ended up being the noisiest part. Also, if it is pure storage you don't really need high performance. A single 5400RPM drive can stream HD video as well as a pair of 7200RPM drives in RAID0.

The Zalman Reserator does not dissipate very much heat. I've got one.







It lives in a cardboard box in my garage, unused. Also, it is aluminum so you will have to use water additives since most blocks are copper.

Here are my general recommendations for your future quiet rig.

1) SSD = good. Any HDD above 5400RPM = bad.

2) Overclock is fine, but limit your overvolting to 5% or less. Yes, this will limit your overclocks, but it will also limit heat output.

3) Do not ever monitor temperatures. Accept higher temperatures. That's right. Stop obsessing over lower temperatures. Accept the fact that your GPU is perfectly happy at 80Â°C and your CPU is perfectly happy at 70Â°C. Thus, you won't need to run five fans on your radiator. If temperatures are too high, your computer will let you know by either throttling or locking. If you spend all your time monitoring temperatures, you'll just begin to obsess over them and your fan noise will creep up as you fiddle with stuff.

4) The companion to #4 is this: Don't waste time endlessly benchmarking. The reason is that you'll inevitably figure that if you do _this_ in BIOS or _that_ using a software tool, you can get more performance. Once you go down this slippery path you'll end up highly overclocked and with noisy fans again.

5) Use as little hardware as you can force yourself to accept. By this I mean... do you really need six CPU cores? A quad core CPU will put out less heat, and a dual core even less. Less heat = less cooling required = less noise. Same with your graphics card. Go as low end as you can that will still play your games acceptably.

6) Since you aren't a watercooling nub, cool your CPU and GPU, and use the biggest rad you can find. Then, use as few fans as possible running as low RPM as possible. Example is this: My wife's rig uses a 2x120mm radiator (normal size, not the dual pass ones) to cool a GTX 285 and Core i5 750, both overclocked a bit. One of her fans started rattling, so I unplugged it and ran it on one Yate Loon low speed fan for a while (dunno, maybe week or two?). Zero ill effects, but it was quieter. More recently I cleaned the dust out of her rad and forgot to plug the fans in. Yup. a 2x120 rad cooling a high end GPU and quad core CPU... overclocked and completely passively. The rad sits outside the case, so it doesn't even have case fans pushing air through it. It ran fine for almost two days in less demanding games like WoW. Only when we played an hour of Borderlands did the system hard lock. Plugged fans back in and rebooted, and it was fine. I currently run the fans at around 9v (guessing 800RPM?) and the system runs fine. My whole point is that you don't need a zillion fans running full speed on your radiator.

7) Noise is the loudest when traveling in a straight line. If noise has to go through or around something, it becomes attenuated (quieter). Thus, a case like your Antec 1200 is noisy because the fans have nothing to block their noise. A case like an Antec P193 is quiet because the door blocks fan noise (air goes through slits on the sides). See, airflow can go around corners. Sure, you lose a bit of airflow, but you lose even more noise. Keep this in mind when buying a case, and when placing your computer. For instance a computer on your desk will be noisier than the same computer _under_ your desk, since the desktop will be between your ears and the computer, thus automatically making it quieter. Distance is also very good for lower noise levels.

8) Use as few fans as possible and undervolt them all. Remember, as long as your system doesn't throttle or crash or lock, you're fine on temperatures.

You know, you can use some of these tips on your current rig. Drop your overclock to something reasonable that hardly needs a voltage boost, and ditch at least two of the fans on the rad, if not more. Then, undervolt all your fans to 9v or less.


----------



## Jomboh

Thanks for the reply.

Basically I'm looking for a 1400-1500$ build. I live in Canada so most of my computer parts are gonna come from ncix.com or newegg.ca.

I think im gonna get a quadcore cpu (probly intel cause they handle heat better...) I wanna go for a high end graphics card but i dont know which one yet.
I dunno if i should get watercooling or not. and if I do, I dont know what case to get because the fractal design define R3 is way too small (im not even sure i can a dual 120 rad on top and inside the case) and the Define XL doesnt have room for any rad .

I wanted my storage drive not to be super slow because its gonna be my Steam drive (im not rich enough to dedicate an SSD to steam games D: ...)

So yeah ... any advice for building a silent desktop ?


----------



## Zap

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jomboh* 
So yeah ... any advice for building a silent desktop ?

Advice... stop calling it "silent" and call it "quiet." Seriously. "Silent" is absolute. It is the absence of noise and it is really tough to do. "Quiet" is very attainable.

When are you buying? Why I ask is that there will be more Radeons released, plus Intel's socket 1155 "Sandy Bridge." Those may or may not be game changers. Well, Sandy Bridge supposedly will be. If you are buying _right now_ then an air cooled rig might be a Core i5 760 CPU cooled by a huge air cooler, GeForce GTX 580, SSD for boot, VelociRaptor for games (surprisingly they are really quiet, more quiet than a Black) and 5400RPM big drive for pure data. Same for liquid cooled, just go with radiator of choice with few fans.


----------



## SupahSpankeh

You need to hit up Silent PC Review. Loads of protips there.

also, my case is designed for near silence. I operate 4 normal drives and one SSD; can't hear them at all. You gotta replace the stock fans but with the front door closed, it's pretty good. SPCR had a review of the P183 with stock fans and it did very well.

Anyway, good advice from Zap, but there's a whole other website out there about keeping evreything quiet. Give it a go


----------



## SpeedNuggeT

The best thing to do is the buy some earmuffs. Or maybe instead of having 5 FANS ON 1 RAD, you could just buy a d14.


----------



## Fr0stx

I can say that i had the same goal has you, having a decent gaming pc totally silent...
Took me 2 years but i can say that i finally succeded!

Here is my silent PC spec and components used:

Quad Q9400 o.c. at 3.00GHZ (220$ ncix)
Cool-it ACL cpu cooler (70$ ncix)
XFX 750i motherboard (100$ ebay)
4 Gig kingston HyperX memory at 900MGz (100$ ncix)
Seasonic X650 power supply (140$ ncix)
2X MSI GTX460 Hawk talon attack (440$ ncix)
2X enzotech VRM cooler (30$ ncix)
Fractal design define XL case (140$ ncix)
Zalman fan controller (digital one) (65$ ncix)
120 GB Kingston SSD drive (200$ ncix)
3X 140mm noctua fan (65$ ncix)
1X 120mm nexus quiet (10$ ncix)
2X 120mm scythe PWM (20$ ncix)
Y PWM fan splitter (5$ ncix)
Y fan splitter (0$ came with the fan controller)
140mm to 120mm bracket (5$ ncix)
8pin to 8 pin CPU power extension (5$ ncix)
Tube of gelid extreme paste (10$ ncix)
2X bag of gelid rubber feet (10$ ncix)
Total 1650$ canadian dollars (i'm from canada too...)

First thing was my CPU. I use a vcore of 1.25v, the lowest i can use to make it stable. I had to silence the CPU cooler. The pump does'nt make noise, she vibrates a little but once installed propelly, almost nothing... The problem was the fan! I changed the stock one with 2 scythe 120 PWM (with a PWM Y splitter) connected to my motherboard and controlled by speedfan software to ramp-up only when CPU temp requires it. Most of the time they IDLE at 20%. To install it on the case i had to buy a 140mm to 120mm bracket since the case accept only 140mm for rear exaust.

Second the cases fan where decent but not silent so i bough 3 140mm noctua fan (lower front, mid front and side fan) and 1 Nexus real quiet 120mm (front top). I also kept the 180mm top fan. The side and mid front fan are connected with a Y splitter to my motherboard and controlled by speedfan software so when my 2 GTX460 temp rises, they will ramp up but most of the time they IDLE at 40%. The front lower, front top and the top fan are controlled buy my zalman fan controlled at a very low RPM.

Third my SSD drive is installed at the bottom, so my front lower fan cool it just enough (this is SSD anyway)

Fourth, i had to modify my video cards bios with Nibitor to lower the minimum fan speed to 30%. I also lowered my 3D voltage from 1.015v to 0.975v. I installed enzotech heatsink on the VRM of the board to ensure maximum cooling...
I use afterburner with a custom profile to ramp up accordingly to the load.

Finally i used Gelid extreme paste for my 2 video card and my Cool-it CPU cooler. I Also use Gelid rubber feet for all the fans.

Result with ambiant 22C:

CPU IDLE: 24C
CPU LOAD with OCCT:45C

GPU top IDLE: 28C
GPU top LOAD with Furmark: 62C

GPU bottom IDLE: 26C
GPU top LOAD with Furmark: 61C

Noise:
3 feet: none
1 feet: none
3 feet with front door opened: none
1 feet with front door opened: a little hummm from the CPU pump

So yeah it is possible to build a gamer rig that is "silent", but this is more like trial and error, because lots of component are sold as silent, but once installed... they are noisier than expected.

Good luck


----------



## Jomboh

Thanks,

for the case, is there any full tower case that has noise dampening meterial ? I know theres the Fractal design define XL but i dont really like the way the top fan is.
How would it be if i get the Corsair 800D (or 700D) and bought some noise dampening sheets like these http://ncix.com/products/index.php?m...minorcatid=179 ?

Also, how good are these noctua's fan ?
http://ncix.com/products/?sku=38379&...facture=Noctua
http://ncix.com/products/?sku=38381&...facture=Noctua


----------



## Fr0stx

NF-S12B FLX is very good but for 120mm i would go with this one http://ncix.com/products/?sku=35019&...facture=Scythe or this one http://ncix.com/products/index.php?s...chnology%20USA they are quieter. The only reason i choose Noctua 140mm is be cause they dont exist in 140mm...

About top fan, don't forget an opening on top = more airflow but also noise from front position...

Fr0stX


----------



## kora04

Maybe this thing?


You Tube


----------



## Jomboh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fr0stx* 
NF-S12B FLX is very good but for 120mm i would go with this one http://ncix.com/products/?sku=35019&...facture=Scythe or this one http://ncix.com/products/index.php?s...chnology%20USA they are quieter. The only reason i choose Noctua 140mm is be cause they dont exist in 140mm...

About top fan, don't forget an opening on top = more airflow but also noise from front position...

Fr0stX

The NF-S12B ULN gives 38.2cfm-56.9cfm for only 5-6.8dBa and the nexus one is 22.8dBa for 36.87cfm 
Can you explain what what are the advantage of getting a nexus (or a scythe) vs a noctua FLX (at lowest rpm) or the ULN ?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kora04* 
Maybe this thing?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_gZ91llsbVc

Where could i get that in Canada ?


----------



## Bassdoken

If you want pure silence, you're going to have to sacrifice power.
Fractal Designs XL R3 or if you want to mod, something like a PC-K58 (no window) then add in the acoustic foam yourself. Also get Noise Blocker fans. So f'ing quiet.

If you go low power enough, you could probably get away with passive cooling (minus case fans, ofc). But you'll want a good heatsink, but a <20dba GentleTyphoon on it, then get an aftermarket cooling solution for the GPU, and try to mod some quieter fans on it, if it's possible.


----------



## Jomboh

I dont get why the Gentle typhoon is recommended by everyone ? How is it better than the noctua fan ? (from what i see on ncix, noctua has lower rpm, lower noise and higher cfm)


----------



## Munkypoo7

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jomboh* 
I dont get why the Gentle typhoon is recommended by everyone ? How is it better than the noctua fan ? (from what i see on ncix, noctua has lower rpm, lower noise and higher cfm)

GT's have higher Static pressure, which is essentially the ability to push air though tight spaces. High CFM =! Good Static Pressure


----------



## Fr0stx

The Noctua fans have lower DB then the Gentle Typhoon at full speed... At lower speed, the GT are dead silent, not the noctua.


----------



## Jomboh

Gentle Typhoon
@500 RPM , 5dBA , 31mÂ³/h = 18.2CFM
@800 RPM , 9 dBA , 48 mÂ³/h = 28.3CFM
@1,150RPM , 16 dBA , 63 mÂ³/h = 37CFM
@1,450RPM , 21 dBA , 85 mÂ³/h = 50CFM

Noctua FLX and ULN

@500RPM , 5 dBA , 38.2 mÂ³/h = 22.5CFM (ULN)
@600RPM , 6.2 dBA , 49.2 mÂ³/h = 29CFM (FLX)
@700RPM , 6.8 dBA , 56.9 mÂ³/h = 33.5CFM (ULN)
@900RPM , 10.6 dBA , 75.8 mÂ³/h = 44.6CFM (FLX)
@1200RPM , 18.1 dBA , 100.6 mÂ³/h = 59.2CFM (FLX)

I dunno but the numbers are telling me that Noctua's are better at low and higher RPM cause they give better CFM for lower noise


----------



## Bassdoken

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jomboh* 
Gentle Typhoon
@500 RPM , 5dBA , 31mÂ³/h = 18.2CFM
@800 RPM , 9 dBA , 48 mÂ³/h = 28.3CFM
@1,150RPM , 16 dBA , 63 mÂ³/h = 37CFM
@1,450RPM , 21 dBA , 85 mÂ³/h = 50CFM

Noctua FLX and ULN

@500RPM , 5 dBA , 38.2 mÂ³/h = 22.5CFM (ULN)
@600RPM , 6.2 dBA , 49.2 mÂ³/h = 29CFM (FLX)
@700RPM , 6.8 dBA , 56.9 mÂ³/h = 33.5CFM (ULN)
@900RPM , 10.6 dBA , 75.8 mÂ³/h = 44.6CFM (FLX)
@1200RPM , 18.1 dBA , 100.6 mÂ³/h = 59.2CFM (FLX)

I dunno but the numbers are telling me that Noctua's are better at low and higher RPM cause they give better CFM for lower noise

Static pressure, bro.


----------



## Jomboh

Where can I see the static pressure of the gentle typhoon (low rpm)?

For noctua I found :
@600 RPM : 0.34mm H2O = 0.0134 inch H2O
@900 RPM : 0.76mm H2O = 0.03 inch H2O
@1200 RPM : 1.31mm H2O = 0.051 inch H2O

Gentle Typhoon :
@1450 RPM : 0.051 inch H2O (http://img514.imageshack.us/img514/709/37005551.jpg)
(no data for lower RPM)

So yeah... at 1200RPM, the noctua's have lower noise, higher cfm and same static pressure ... no data for lower RPM GT (at least i didnt find them..)

Any thoughts ?


----------



## nist7

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Zap* 
Moving parts make sound. High performance overclocked computer parts require moving parts (fans/pumps) to keep cool. If you really are serious about having a computer as quiet as you describe, then you will have to sacrifice overclocking to such a high degree as your 4.4GHz hex core.

...

You know, you can use some of these tips on your current rig. Drop your overclock to something reasonable that hardly needs a voltage boost, and ditch at least two of the fans on the rad, if not more. Then, undervolt all your fans to 9v or less.

Yup. Sometimes, you just can't have your cake and eat it too.

It's like this: Noise, Performance, Price. Pick any 2.

Want something that's quiet and high-performance? Don't expect it to be cheap.

Want something that's quiet and cheap? Don't expect it to be high-performance.

Want something that's cheap and high-performance? Don't expect it to be quiet.


----------



## Zap

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jomboh* 
noise dampening meterial

Noise dampening is not the magic bullet for making a system quiet. It can help, but you really need to start with creating less fan noise to begin with, and less fan noise comes from having components that put out less heat.


----------



## Jomboh

EDIT : Look next post  i cant delete posts


----------



## Jomboh

Okay ...

Let's say I dont want the super silent computer but a quieter computer than the one I have right now just by changin some parts but not the whole computer. What can I do ?

Right now I have :

Quote:

*Case*
Antec 1200 with
3x front Yate Loon D12SL-12 1350RPM 47CFM 28dBA (Epic fail fan)
2x Rear GELID Wing 12 1500RPM 120MM UV Green Gamer Fan 64.3CFM 25DBA (with individual fan controller running at lowest speed)
1x Antec Big Boy 200mm fan running at lowest speed
No side fan (removed to fit tubing)

*Watercooling*
Pump : Swiftech MCP350
Radiator : Swiftech MCR320 "quiet" Triple 120mm
Fans : 3x Yate Loon D12SL-12 + 2x Rear Gelid fans (back of the case) in push-pull with 2 YL
Reservoir : EK X-RES 100 Custom Pump Top
CPU block : EK Supreme HF Acetal
No GPU block
Tubing : Primochill 1/2" ID 3/4"OD
Liquid : Feser One Water replacement

*System*

Mobo : Crosshair IV Formula
CPU : Phenom II x6 1090T
RAM : G.Skill Flare 2x2GB 2000Mhz
GPU : 5850 Reference - No aftermarket cooler
PSU : Corsair TX750W
SSD : Crucial C300 64GB
HDD : Seagate 500gb 7200RPM 32mb
Opt.Drv : LiteOn DVD-RW
So ... Yeah I'm not sure which of these component make the most noise ... I'ill probly replace all the Yate Loon's ? Or completely change the case ? PSU ? Put a waterblock on the GPU ? get a Fan controller ?


----------



## [email protected]

Quiet you say? Either go deaf like me or get ear plugs?







There are sound dampening to buy if you want. Reduces the vibrations and sound in your case. Plus since i notice you have Antec 1200 like me, the top fan is the most loudest because it spins on high rpm if you set it high. Plus yea if you had overclocked so much further requires a lot of cooling and lots of fan speed needed to maintain cooler. This is a interesting thread anyhow. I wear a hearing aid and i do hear a lil high pitch sound when i boot but that's just the fan speeding up at high rpm on my top case cuz i set it high. Had to get a second help to figure what that noise was in the first place.


----------



## Jomboh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[email protected]* 
Quiet you say? Either go deaf like me or get ear plugs?







There are sound dampening to buy if you want. Reduces the vibrations and sound in your case. Plus since i notice you have Antec 1200 like me, the top fan is the most loudest because it spins on high rpm if you set it high. Plus yea if you had overclocked so much further requires a lot of cooling and lots of fan speed needed to maintain cooler. This is a interesting thread anyhow. I wear a hearing aid and i do hear a lil high pitch sound when i boot but that's just the fan speeding up at high rpm on my top case cuz i set it high. Had to get a second help to figure what that noise was in the first place.

My top fan is set at low speed and my gelid are also set at low. the YL dont have a fan controller so they are running at 1350 rmp and 28dB T_T

For the overclock my CPU is no longer at 4.4Ghz its at 3.7 now


----------



## Zap

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jomboh* 
Let's say I dont want the super silent computer but a quieter computer than the one I have right now just by changin some parts but not the whole computer. What can I do ?

1) Change the case to something that does NOT have exposed fans on front or top. Since you're watercooling, you only need really basic airflow. The Antec 900/1200 cases are really good for moving air - for air cooling. So remember, no exposed fans. Also, may as well find a case that pays at least a little attention to being quiet. A prime example is the Antec 18X/19X series of cases. Another nice one is the Lian Li PC-B25SB. It has sound dampening materials on the side panels and the front/top fans are baffled to reduce noise.

2) Water cool the graphics card. Since it can tolerate higher temperatures than the CPU, put it behind the CPU in the loop.

3) Use fewer fans. If you want to go extreme with this, for the case use only the front two 120mm fans and undervolt them so that they are running under 1000RPM. Do the same with the radiator, run only three fans (or maybe even two) and undervolt them to under 1000RPM. Even Yate Loon SL fans are noisy at full speed. Remember the point of this is quiet, not performance. Just remember that AMD CPUs can operate just fine in the 60Â°C range and GPUs can operate fine in the 80Â°C range. If your parts are running a lot cooler than that, you can reduce fan speeds even more. FYI I'm cooling my wife's overclocked Core i5 750 and GTX 285 on one loop using a 2x120 Black Ice Pro (hardly a high performance radiator these days) using two 120mm fans that are undervolted so they're running at (I'm guessing) around 800RPM. Really quiet, and everything is kept sufficiently cool.


----------



## Jomboh

Can i mount the rad inside the lian li ? or do i have to mount it outside the case ? I was thinking of getting a 700D and mount the rad top with 3 undervolted fans and add some noise dampening mats myself on the side panel (The 800D would have a window = less noise dampening mats )


----------



## Zap

The Lian Li will not support an internal 3x120mm rad.


----------



## archaengel

I strongly would recommend you to use SSD Hard Disk (like Corsair), it IS quiet, not like mechanical hard drives. For low noise they are deprecated.


----------



## archaengel

I am looking for a very silent computer with this:
Motherboard Gigabyte H55M-USB3
CPU Intel Core i3 
SSD Hard Disk.

I am thinking of this for silence:
PSU 600W Tacens Valeo III Modular 80 Plus 0 dB

And using only the two CPU and PSU fans, no case fan. For this reason I am looking for a good case that allows natural air flow or something so it doesn't burn, or mounting in last case a 20 or 30 cm fan in the case.

What would you recommend me? The computer is not intended for gaming, firstly I will use the motherboard integrated VGA adapter, and buy a graphic card only if necessary and if 1080p videos go slow.

I can also choose between microATX or ATX cases.


----------



## Jomboh

ive heard only good things about the Fractal design Define R3

for psu have u looked at the seasonic X650 ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ehume

OP - are you still monitoring this thread? If so:

After looking at many case reviews, it occurs to me that the massive Bitfenix Colossus would be the quietest case out there. In order to improve cooling, put a Thermalright TY-140 (the best 140mm fan - very quiet and lots of output) in the bottom, and another as a rear exhaust fan. For the quietest effective cooling get a TR Silver Arrow; it comes with two TY-140's. I suppose you could even mount your exhaust TY-140 as a heatsink pull fan (you can put 3 fans on a SA). If you go the three-fan route with the SA, be sure to cut out your rear grill so the air can simply go out the back. No fan, no added noise.

Another possibility is the Silverstone Fortress FT02. But that case seems to have issues with tolerances.

Edit: find a way not to mount your HD rigidly to your case. I have moved from WD Caviar Black to Seagate Barracuda to Samsung Spinpoint F3. That last is the quietest, but even it makes noise. So I ended up mounting it this way:










In my daughter's Lian Li PC-7FN with the HD cage removed, using this "mount" (the stand is half the internal packing from a Barracuda) we finally have a HD she cannot hear at all.


----------



## Jomboh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ehume* 
OP - are you still monitoring this thread? If so:

After looking at many case reviews, it occurs to me that the massive Bitfenix Colossus would be the quietest case out there. In order to improve cooling, put a Thermalright TY-140 (the best 140mm fan - very quiet and lots of output) in the bottom, and another as a rear exhaust fan. For the quietest effective cooling get a TR Silver Arrow; it comes with two TY-140's. I suppose you could even mount your exhaust TY-140 as a heatsink pull fan (you can put 3 fans on a SA). If you go the three-fan route with the SA, be sure to cut out your rear grill so the air can simply go out the back. No fan, no added noise.

Another possibility is the Silverstone Fortress FT02. But that case seems to have issues with tolerances.

Edit: find a way not to mount your HD rigidly to your case. I have moved from WD Caviar Black to Seagate Barracuda to Samsung Spinpoint F3. That last is the quietest, but even it makes noise. So I ended up mounting it this way:










In my daughter's Lian Li PC-7FN with the HD cage removed, using this "mount" (the stand is half the internal packing from a Barracuda) we finally have a HD she cannot hear at all.

thanks for all the advice lol but i went with an 800D case and a triple radiator top and fans on the top rad kick in only when temps get high

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## archaengel

I will use this:

- SSD corsair 285 MBs / 275 MBs

- PSU Tacens Valeo III 600w 0dB modular (fanless cooling or very quiet)

- CPU Intel Core i3 with fanless cooling.

- Motherboard Gigabyte GA-H55M-USB3

- A good case with a single fan, like Scythe Gentle Typhoon 120x120mm 800rpm at the back of the case.

- If needed, passive graphic card.

With this configuration, only a fan will be working all the time (the Scythe) or two in a worse case, so I think there will be enough airflow and middle temperature.

What I only need is a good case so I can mount everything by myself, it is not complicated. Do you think this is a good configuration?


----------



## jacobroufa

I would replace your radiator fans with GT AP-13 or AP-14. Get a waterblock for that GPU as well. Other fans if you really have to have them go with a known silent brand like Noctua or Nexus. Also you can mount the pump in different ways, on a Shoggy Sandwich or something similar.

I've got my pump mounted with screws through the case and a bunch of rubber grommets and spacers. It's the loudest thing in my build and one of 5 mechanical moving parts... PSU fan, rear 92mm Nexus Silent with rubber mounts, and two GT AP-13s on the radiator. I've got my CPU, Northbridge and GPU all in the loop. With this configuration, CPU overclocked to 3.4ghz daily stable, my CPU temps never exceed 30c and I can't hear it from across the room. It's pretty much the quietest thing I own. Even my Macbook gets louder.


----------



## archaengel

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jacobroufa* 
I would replace your radiator fans with GT AP-13 or AP-14. Get a waterblock for that GPU as well. Other fans if you really have to have them go with a known silent brand like Noctua or Nexus. Also you can mount the pump in different ways, on a Shoggy Sandwich or something similar.

I've got my pump mounted with screws through the case and a bunch of rubber grommets and spacers. It's the loudest thing in my build and one of 5 mechanical moving parts... PSU fan, rear 92mm Nexus Silent with rubber mounts, and two GT AP-13s on the radiator. I've got my CPU, Northbridge and GPU all in the loop. With this configuration, CPU overclocked to 3.4ghz daily stable, my CPU temps never exceed 30c and I can't hear it from across the room. It's pretty much the quietest thing I own. Even my Macbook gets louder.

Well, actually i think liquid cooling is a bit overkill for my configuration, you've got 4 fans plus a water pump.

I think using a Scythe ninja 3 I can do CPU heatsink fanless,



with PSU near fanless, and only one or two Scythe Gentle Typhoon 120x120mm for the case:



Which I don't know what rpm would be better, among 500, 1150, 1450 and 1850 rpm. I hope the Scythe ninja 3 will fit in a 200mm width case as well...


----------



## lb_felipe

The most silent computer should be this:

Intel Core i7-870S Processor (8M Cache, 2.66 GHz)
GIGABYTE GA-P55A-UD7 (rev. 1.0)
ASUS Xonar Essence ST
GIGABYTE GV-R577SL-1GD
GIGABYTE GV-R577SL-1GD
G.Skill [ ECO ] F3-12800CL8D-8GBECO (4Gx2)
Samsung 256GB Solid State Drive - 470 Series MZ-5PA256
Pioneer BDR-206
SilverStone RAVEN RV01 SST-RV01B (black)
SilverStone SDP09 SST-SDP09
Sea Sonic X-460(SS-460FL Active PFC) 460W
Thermalright HR-02

Make it like it was made in the video:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q1Xgjvf0SDc[/ame]

Completely fanless and no moving parts system!


----------



## Ding Chavez

No fans, you can't get much quieter than that. My old ATX case has no fans. Idling this system is almost silent but gaming the 6870 makes a bit of noise.


----------



## scaz

I don't know how loud the water pump is, but water cooling video card/s would be number one. Hard drives and fans are the only thing in a computer that typically makes noise. my Scythe S-FLEX fans are really quite for being so fast and I would recommend them mounted vertially, but for horizontal positions I would go with the GTs.


----------



## lb_felipe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lb_felipe*


The most silent computer should be this:

Intel Core i7-870S Processor (8M Cache, 2.66 GHz)
GIGABYTE GA-P55A-UD7 (rev. 1.0)
ASUS Xonar Essence ST
GIGABYTE GV-R577SL-1GD
GIGABYTE GV-R577SL-1GD
G.Skill [ ECO ] F3-12800CL8D-8GBECO (4Gx2)
Samsung 256GB Solid State Drive - 470 Series MZ-5PA256
Pioneer BDR-206
SilverStone RAVEN RV01 SST-RV01B (black)
SilverStone SDP09 SST-SDP09
Sea Sonic X-460(SS-460FL Active PFC) 460W
Thermalright HR-02

Make it like it was made in the video:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q1Xgjvf0SDc

Completely fanless and no moving parts system!


One component is missing!

I forgot to relate it.

Intel Core i7-870S Processor (8M Cache, 2.66 GHz)
GIGABYTE GA-P55A-UD7 (rev. 1.0)
ASUS Xonar Essence ST
GIGABYTE GV-R577SL-1GD
GIGABYTE GV-R577SL-1GD
HIS Crossfire Bridge Interconnect Cable HCFBC4065
G.Skill [ ECO ] F3-12800CL8D-8GBECO (4Gx2)
Samsung 256GB Solid State Drive - 470 Series MZ-5PA256
Pioneer BDR-206
SilverStone RAVEN RV01 SST-RV01B (black)
SilverStone SDP09 SST-SDP09
Sea Sonic X-460(SS-460FL Active PFC) 460W
Thermalright HR-02

The setup above provides very high performance, low power consumption and nearly 0 dBA of noise.


----------



## Little Overclocker/Gamer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jomboh*


what would it change in term of noise level if i get a 800d


Isn't it that the 800D has less fans.


----------



## cheezypoof

i would definitely say check out 
http://www.silentpcreview.com/

they'll have everything that you need to know about silencing your rig

their review of the p183 is what caused me to get it in the first place


----------



## ULAWE

my cosmos 1000 is silent, it has this foam triangle things that block out all the noise. it even makes my delta sound like a wimp on full power


----------



## lb_felipe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cheezypoof*


i would definitely say check out 
http://www.silentpcreview.com/

they'll have everything that you need to know about silencing your rig

their review of the p183 is what caused me to get it in the first place


I totally agree. When the subject is silence, the only trusted site, in my humble opinion, is the SPCR.

Its reviews are very well done and its methodolgy is suitable, unlike others wannabe silent reviewers (like Frosty Tech, in example).

Antec P18x is a classical silent tower case. Fractal Define Rx, SST Raven, SST Fortress, Antec Sonata Plus/Designer/Solo, and more are too.

Sorry for my english.


----------



## Pis

http://www.nofencomputer.com/eng/


----------

